# Penguin baseball



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

http://meph.eu.org/


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

566.9 ft......


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

sweet


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

518.6, definately best to get the skid out of him!!


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

this could get me in a lot of trouble at work.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Woo hooo! 593.5!!! I burned my lunch hour playing that dumb game, its addicting!!


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

593.5 also! On the seventh attempt!! Now I quit!!!


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

finnally 593.5 also I can quit too, thank god.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

586.1 is all i have been able to muster....ya'all must have th wind at your backs!!!!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I can't get over 493......


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

557 skip the sucker.....


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

But he looks cooler when he sticks in like a lawn dart.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

:laugh: lol steve!

I can't crack 500........!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

rookie


----------



## Steve Eli (Feb 12, 2004)

making it bounce should not count. Highest i got without bouncing is 491


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

493 for me, blew way too much time on this


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Finally 593, thank God, now I can finally quit this. Let us never talk about this link again......


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

someone delete this link before i get fired!!!


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

Is 593.5 the highest you can get? I got it twice if you can't do any better than I can quit. If not I'll "have" to keep trying for 600

I got 493.4 without skipping him.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

554.6 You definitely gotta skid!


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

Cant pass 542.9


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

Im done at 556


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Being lucky is better than being good...10th wap at it I hit 593. Catch'er on the bottom edge.....yard dart 8)


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

492.6 with no skid, got the max with the skid, but that looks like a good mark to beat with no skid, as i now see somebody got 493.4, guess i gotta keep playing


----------

